# Rhodes or Cyprus?!



## panniepance (Jan 5, 2009)

My husband and I want to move away from the UK; we met on the island of Rhodes and it is very special to us (we lived there for a while a few years ago & got engaged and married there).

We would return in a heartbeat, however, we now have a 3 year old little boy and my only apprehensions about the move concern him. He can be very shy with environments and people that he doesn't know and obviously the language barrier would be very difficult for him to start with.

The area we lived in was Kalithies, but we don't know anyone who has a family of similar age who would be able to advise us. I am nervous as to how my little boy would settle away from his UK nursery friends and family - his happiness is paramount to me!

Does anyone know if there are any English speaking schools or nurseries close to Kalithies? Or any play groups which I could take him to?

I also would like to know if there are any recommended private healthcare plans on the island.

We were also considering a move to Cyprus simply because there seems to be a larger expat community and international schools into which we could settle.

Any advice from expats with young children would be very gratefully received!


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

Hallo. I just saw your posting. I lived in Greece in various parts on and off for a number of years and speak the language fairly fluently by dint of protracted effort. Latterly I moved to Cyprus. No comparison between the two. Cyprus wins hands down!


----------



## christosandkim (Oct 26, 2008)

raph said:


> Hallo. I just saw your posting. I lived in Greece in various parts on and off for a number of years and speak the language fairly fluently by dint of protracted effort. Latterly I moved to Cyprus. No comparison between the two. Cyprus wins hands down!


But Cyprus is too expensive isnt it,? and half of it is owned by the Turkish(the side that gives you the better value for money property)What made you go yo cyprus in the end?


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

christosandkim said:


> But Cyprus is too expensive isnt it,? and half of it is owned by the Turkish(the side that gives you the better value for money property)What made you go yo cyprus in the end?


Not half, but one third, of Cyprus (northdise) was occupied (not owned) by Turkey. Yes, apparently it is distinctly cheaper but also far less developed, in the Turkish -cupied area. Also, I don't speak Turkish but do speak fairly fluent Greek which, although not a necessity, certainly helps! I went to Cyprus because I had read so many good things about the place and thought it a natural linguistic follow-on to Greece. It is useful to be able to resort to English when one's Greek fails e.g. at the doctor's, discussing income tax ... I found the level of services vastly superior to that offered in Greece. Income tax is very low. Marvellous choice of accommodations, most with fully fitted kitchens and a.c., at attractive rents. Great climate. I look forward to returning this year.


----------

